# FreeMax Maxpod Kit coming soon



## Room Fogger (1/5/20)

A little teaser for all here, the new FreeMax MaxPod kit being released today internationally.

Hopefully we can get our hands on it soon, and a review will follow as soon as possible once received.


It has a refillable 2 ml pod and will be running on their newly perfected 1.0 Ohm and 1.5 Ohm mesh coils, so I think flavour is going to pop on this one! I for one cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

